# Basil - Pics at last!!!



## Chums (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi All - Second try at uploading these, so they may appear twice Tried to get Basil to sit still - not a chance- here's what I did get.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Basil is gorgeous - love the photo where he is running away as looks like he is flying! Can see how you can't get him to sit still


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

He looks like good fun. Great action shots


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

They are great photos Marjory & equally great dogs ...xxx


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Smashing photos - particularly like the ones with his ears flying out either side of him


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I love it, he looks like a flying back fluff ball!! xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Fabulous photos, love the last two. Lovely dogs!  x


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Great pics! Looks as if your two get on well


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great pics and love Basil's striking markings.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

He is great - don't cockerpoos look amazing with their flying ears when they are running?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

God he's gorgeous! He has such a lovely curly coat  Especially love the one where he is stood looking at the camer, beautiful  x


----------

